# WTB baitcaster



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Anybody have a good used baitcaster that they need to part ways with? I now have more rods than reels, and need to even the playing field

Cheech


----------



## SlapShot (Sep 25, 2007)

I wish I could help you out there Cheech. How are you enjoying the Rogue Rod? What action did you get? You need to suck it up and get one of those new Curado reels.

HockeyMan


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

The rogue is very very nice... I worked out a frog last night, but they only wanted worms.

I got a 6'6" Heavy, and it is one fast puppy. 


That Curado is in sight, but it may need to come from the fat guy from the north pole. In the mean time, I'm looking for something in the $100 range. I'll need a few reels by christmas time

Too bad you are bass-akwards and reel lefty or I'd just steal a few of your 5,987 reels.


----------



## Jitterbug (Sep 10, 2007)

Cabelas has a sell on Quantums. Actually they've been on sell so i guess they're making room for new products. I have one of these and its been a great reel.

Quantum® Accurist® Performance Tuned™ Baitcasting Reel


----------

